# First Grooming. So Upset.



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

I came here to complain, because it seems like the Havanese forum members are the only ones who will truly understand my pain. Rory had his first visit to the groomers today. I think I was more nervous than he was. It's a cute little shop that's family owned, they don't crate the dogs while grooming and I talked to the owner and he seemed very knowledgeable. I even stated that I did NOT want him to look like a schnauzer. He assured me they had taken care of many Havanese. Well...I think I picked up the wrong dog. My adorable little Rory has super short, uneven, chopped up fur that makes him look like a schnauzer (on his muzzle). All I have to say is I will not be going back there and THANK GOODNESS hair grows!


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

Your Rory is still very adorable. Every time I take Maggie to the groomer, I am shocked at the result...even when it is exactly what I asked for. I think it’s because I get adjusted to her longer hair. I have a file on my phone of pics I think are acceptable havanese haircuts, and I make sure to show them every time we go in. 

I hope it grows back quickly.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your experience. You might want to start collecting some photos of Havanese whose haircuts you like. I had a misunderstanding with our groomer because I was trying to describe how I wanted the fur on Shama's legs/feet to look, and I used a term for which my groomer had a different understanding. Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words. Yes, the hair will grow back. (I do feel your pain!)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rory still looks adorable! I know it's upsetting not to get the haircut you expected. I've mentioned this many times before, but I had many horrible grooming experiences with my first Havanese. I vividly remember taking Sparky to be groomed once before Christmas. When I picked him up he was completely shaved! I could see his pink skin. Even the hair on his muzzle was shaved. I was speechless and just wanted to leave! My husband was shocked when he saw him. He said I had to buy him a coat for walks. It's probably best to stay with your dog if going to a shop. I've just had too many bad experiences in the past. We have had the same home groomer for five years who is wonderful. I've enjoyed watching her trim the furkids and it really is an art.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

My Apollo was the first Hav my groomer had groomed back in ‘04. They are wonderful groomers but there was a learning curve. I remember him getting his face trimmed like this in the early days. It is not the best look for his little face, but the hair on their face and head seems to grow pretty fast. Take notes and pictures so you can show your groomer what you do and don’t want with his next grooming.


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Thank you all SO MUCH for your kind words and support! I knew I could count on all the nice people on Havanese forum to make me feel better


----------



## jilliow (Jan 6, 2017)

My groomers had never groomed a Havanese before, I followed advice on here but the first time I was shocked.:surprise:

They had followed my instructions about keeping ears, tail and moustache long but her body was very closely shaved.

I now ask for a longer cut and this is the result, which I am quite pleased with.

I loved her long coat but not the constant battle with matting, life is so much easier for us both now.:smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Rory is very cute! It's really hard to get the exact cut you want. With Willow, the groomer leaves her ears and tail hair really long. The body is shorter (per my request). I did ask her to leave Willow's body hair a little longer than she had been which she did. She also knows to cut the hair on Willow's legs and feet so she has "teddy bear feet and legs". Anyway Willow does when I bring her home but I can't seem to get the same effect! She leaves a beard and mustache and the hair on top of her head is about the same length as her body hair. I do get the hair trimmed around her eyes but many forum members do not. I think it's just arming yourself with pictures and letting the groomer know what you liked and what you want different the next time you bring him in for grooming.


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Thank you all again! I will definitely be adding more pictures to my collection to be better prepared for next time. Until then, he doesn't mind his hair cut as long as he still gets treats haha


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

It looks similar to one of Apollo's early haircuts before she started hand scissoring, IIRC you will be happier with it pretty shortly. The hair on the face and muzzle grow pretty fast in my experience.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rory looks awfully cute there! 😊


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rorythehavanese said:


> Thank you all again! I will definitely be adding more pictures to my collection to be better prepared for next time. Until then, he doesn't mind his hair cut as long as he still gets treats haha


He actually looks super cute!!!


----------

